# stone chip protective film



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi DW

im having the front bumper of my car resprayed in a few weeks with plans to get it wrapped in some kind of clear film to prevent stone chips etc. 

Is this something people would recommend? Also any recommendations for a company who does it around north yorkshire would be great. 

Thanks

Dave.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

For the price of it you have to question its value...
Venture shield 
Google 3m venture shield and it will come up with an approved installer in your area.
Make sure your sitting when you get the price lol


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

Paint sheild near me in peterborough want close to 1k for a front end cover up in clear self healing vinyl


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Yeah it can be really expensive stuff. 3m seems the best but is as you say very expensive.


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

What price did you get quoted?
They wanted £600 to do the front of my M3.


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

I had Ventureshield fitted to the whole front of my Octavia inc lightning, mirrors and grill. It was £300 and done inside the dealers before I took delivery.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

D.Taylor R26 said:


> Hi DW
> 
> im having the front bumper of my car resprayed in a few weeks with plans to get it wrapped in some kind of clear film to prevent stone chips etc.
> 
> ...


My friendly advice is to just enjoy your car, drive it and let the inevitable road rash build up and get a respray done. When I had one of my cars from new a few years ago it took a good 4and half years before my front bumper and bonnet needed a blow over at a cost of £600 due to the build up of road rash, so with our detailing skills the rest of the paintwork being in as new condition you will have a brand new looking car for a £600 respray. £600 is based on what I payed but you get the gist of it. If you have a good think about it makes more economic sense, £1000 for a wrap when you can spend hundreds on a respray then wait a few years, by then you may have sold your car on.The money saved can go on other detailing goodies or on any thing else.


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> My friendly advice is to just enjoy your car, drive it and let the inevitable road rash build up and get a respray done. When I had one of my cars from new a few years ago it took a good 4and half years before my front bumper and bonnet needed a blow over at a cost of £600 due to the build up of road rash, so with our detailing skills the rest of the paintwork being in as new condition you will have a brand new looking car for a £600 respray. £600 is based on what I payed but you get the gist of it. If you have a good think about it makes more economic sense, £1000 for a wrap when you can spend hundreds on a respray then wait a few years, by then you may have sold your car on.The money saved can go on other detailing goodies or on any thing else.


Thanks soul boy.

Im getting the bumper sprayed for £110 (mates rates) including removal and refitting as it was a bodged repair by the dealership. The other issue is that nowhere seem to have the template for my car so like youve said I can get a lot of resprays for say the price of the film.

Thanks for the help

Dave


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

D.Taylor R26 said:


> Thanks soul boy.
> 
> Im getting the bumper sprayed for £110 (mates rates) including removal and refitting as it was a bodged repair by the dealership. The other issue is that nowhere seem to have the template for my car so like youve said I can get a lot of resprays for say the price of the film.
> 
> ...


My pleasure Mr Taylor, that's why we are on this forum to help each other out with advice and opinions.


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

bit of an update. i can get the 3M venturesheild wrap on the front bumper for £175. seems a good price to me. what are peoples views??

Dave


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

D.Taylor R26 said:


> bit of an update. i can get the 3M venturesheild wrap on the front bumper for £175. seems a good price to me. what are peoples views??
> 
> Dave


£175 does sound cheap, are they a reputable company? If they are then you done well but at present I am not sure.


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

yeah there one of the only companies ive found that have the shape for the R26 as well

ive spoken to the chap whos R26 they did last and hes had no bother with them or the product. he paid 400 though as they needed to do it from scratch


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Im no expert on wrapping but as a painter / panel guy i know that a resprayed car or panel can take at least a month to stop 'gassing' out its solvents so would a vinyl wrap hinder this process ? I remember we repaired a learner car who needed car back same day and on the evening he picked the car up and stuck magnetised advertising plates over the door we painted then a month later he took them off and it had discoloured where the plate was ! We had to repaint !


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> My friendly advice is to just enjoy your car, drive it and let the inevitable road rash build up and get a respray done. When I had one of my cars from new a few years ago it took a good 4and half years before my front bumper and bonnet needed a blow over at a cost of £600 due to the build up of road rash, so with our detailing skills the rest of the paintwork being in as new condition you will have a brand new looking car for a £600 respray. £600 is based on what I payed but you get the gist of it. If you have a good think about it makes more economic sense, £1000 for a wrap when you can spend hundreds on a respray then wait a few years, by then you may have sold your car on.The money saved can go on other detailing goodies or on any thing else.


Can't fault that logic! I was in the same boat as the OP, however I think I'll just touch up/repair the one bad stone chip on the bonnet then get it resprayed a bit later on


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks guys for the heads up. Didnt know it needed that long before wrapping. Thankfully it wont be happening for another few weeks.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

We can all enjoy our cars but sometimes if theres a scrape or chip or dent or whatever it bugs me lol i just have to get it done lol


----------



## bunyarra (Aug 26, 2006)

Scoobycarl said:


> We can all enjoy our cars but sometimes if theres a scrape or chip or dent or whatever it bugs me lol i just have to get it done lol


This is why I get the PPF film. Running a car for 18 months with stone chips and dents would bug the heck out of me. Film like Xpel and SunTek will heal from small marks and stop the dents from all but the worst stones.

In theory, the film equates to a respray cost but you get the benefit of still having OEM paint plus no chips and scratches for the duration it is on.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Good way of keeping a new car new lol


----------



## hughj (Apr 26, 2015)

If a rock chip penetrates the PPF, should the PPF be replace? Will leaving it unrepaired cause future damage to your paint?


----------

